# Pyranha Varun's are IN at Golden River Sports!



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

*PLAY THE RIVER...THE ULTIMATE HYBRID.* Run your home rapids, stop to surf, throw some ends then glide down, huck a drop, go back to the top to do it again. 

The Varun has it all, forgiving edges, speed and maximum playability to give any white water enthusiast an awesome time on the river. Slicey ends allow you to initiate all the classic vertical moves plus it has enough speed to run the river in style. 

Come see the new Pyranha Varun at Golden River Sports! Demos available! Pools sessions on Tuesdays Golden Community Center year round! 

Golden River Sports
806 Washington Ave
Golden, CO 80401
www.GoldenRiverSports.net
(303) 215-9386


----------



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

YouTube - Pyranha Varun Promo


----------

